# Vektorisierbar?



## Charly07 (23. November 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem und zwar muss ich diesen Kreis als Vektorgrafik haben. Ist das überhaupt möglich mit den Verläufen? Hab´s schon mit Programmen wie Vector-Magic probiert aber da ist nicht viel brauchbares rausgekommen. Per "Hand" hab ich sowas noch nie gemacht.. 
Kann mir jemand helfen? *verzweifel*


----------



## smileyml (23. November 2009)

Hallo,

aus meiner Sicht ist es nur in Stufen als wirklicher Vektor umsetzbar. Angesichts des zusätzlichen Lichtreflexes ist es aber eine sehr mühsame Handarbeit, denn je feiner der Verlauf wirken soll, desto mehr einzelne Flächen sind von Nöten.
Du kannst dir in PS mit Hilfe der Tontrennung über die Stufen eine eventuelle Wirkung ansehen.

Es stellt sich also die Frage, wofür selbst der Verlauf als Vektor notwendig ist. Denn natürlich ist ein runder Pfad mit entsprechender Füllung (Verläufe) als Vektor realisierbar.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Charly07 (23. November 2009)

Also ist es einfacher bzw nicht so Zeitaufwendig es nachzubauen?
Geht sowas in InDesign mit den Verläufen und Blendenflecken?


----------



## smileyml (23. November 2009)

Nachbauen ist vor allem für eine weitere Verwendung einfacher. Aber je nachdem wofür es gedacht ist, sollte man überlegen inwieweit es überhaupt notwendig ist oder ob nicht z.B. in AI auf evtl. Rastereffekte in entsprechender Auflösung zurückgreifen?!

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (23. November 2009)

Moin
N runden Verlauf mit Schnittmaske und Flair-Effekt geht problemlos in Illustrator.

Grüße


----------



## Charly07 (24. November 2009)

Es soll auf ein größeres Produkt gedruckt werden und die zuständigen Leute haben mir geschrieben das sie es als Vektorgrafik bräuchten.
Wie genau meinst du "in AI auf evtl. Rastereffekte in entsprechender Auflösung zurückgreifen?! "
Ich habe wohl AI kenne mich aber kaum damit aus


----------



## smileyml (24. November 2009)

Wenn du es riesengroß Drucken willst, bietet sich AI gerade zu an.
1. Kreis-Pfad erstellen (L)
2. keine Kontur und als Füllung der entsprechende Verlauf
3. Aufgrund der Velaufsart, wie bereits von Ink erwähnt, u.U. das ganz mit Hilfe von Schnittmasken erstellen
4. Den Lens-Flair Effekt entsprechend als Kreis-Pfade zeichnen und die weißte Kontur entsprechend den Wünschen einstellen
5. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach den Effekt (Ebene oder Objekte) zu einem gewissen Grad transparent machen.

WICHTIG: Das gewünschte Farbprofil (CMYK) einstellen)

Grüße Marco


----------



## Charly07 (24. November 2009)

Ich werde mich morgen direkt dransetzten und probieren, danke für die Beschreibung, ist super nett!


----------



## Charly07 (26. November 2009)

So ich hab mal ein wenig rumprobiert aber mein Verlauf sieht immer anders als bei der vorlage..  ich weiß es ist blöd und ich frag auch nicht gerne weils wahrscheinlich jeder zweite hier macht aber wäre jemand bereit mir das nachzubauen?


----------

